# Charcoal Run



## Dunstablegrizzly (Feb 23, 2020)

Down to my last bag so I let the wife know I need to do a quick charcoal run. She was like yeah go right breakfast and get what you need! I come back with this lol!!!!


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 23, 2020)

Yikes!

I hope it was on sale!

John


----------



## Motorboat40 (Feb 23, 2020)

Lol I did the same thing when our lowes had 16lb royal oak on sale for 4.99 a bag I came home with 6 bags


----------



## Dunstablegrizzly (Feb 23, 2020)

Bought it for 3.99 a bag. I bought 30 bags. That should last a little while.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Feb 23, 2020)

I do the same when Home Depot has them on sale. I get some strange looks from people it’s funny


----------



## Dunstablegrizzly (Feb 23, 2020)

Hawaiianbrian said:


> I do the same when Home Depot has them on sale. I get some strange looks from people it’s funny


Right? Everyone was looking at me like that too!


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 23, 2020)

Nice haul! 26 cents a pound for RO is cheap and dependable fuel.


----------



## Jabiru (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## ross77 (Mar 13, 2020)

My local Lowes had these on sales for 70 cents a bag!  Needless to say I bought them all.  50 bags.


----------



## Motorboat40 (Mar 14, 2020)

I've heard that the expert grill brand the walmart charcoal is made by royal oak so it is the same stuff in a different bag, anyone else heard this? I've tryed the cheap Walmart charcoalband I can tell any difference from the royal oak.


----------



## ross77 (Mar 14, 2020)

Motorboat40 said:


> I've heard that the expert grill brand the walmart charcoal is made by royal oak so it is the same stuff in a different bag, anyone else heard this? I've tryed the cheap Walmart charcoalband I can tell any difference from the royal oak.



It’s possible. I’ve heard the cheaper stuff could be the cast offs of the same briquettes. Broken pieces etc.


----------



## Motorboat40 (Mar 14, 2020)

ross77 said:


> It’s possible. I’ve heard the cheaper stuff could be the cast offs of the same briquettes. Broken pieces etc.


The bag I got was all while peices I held one up to a royal oak peice looked the same to me.
At 5.99 for 16lbs normal price it does the job when the really good sales aren't going on.


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 14, 2020)

Motorboat40 said:


> I've heard that the expert grill brand the walmart charcoal is made by royal oak so it is the same stuff in a different bag, anyone else heard this? I've tryed the cheap Walmart charcoalband I can tell any difference from the royal oak.



Walmart's Expert Grill, Home Depot's Embers, and several grocery store brands are all Royal Oak Ridge "seconds." The Royal Oak bags have Ridge briquettes with perfect stamps that weigh 1 ounce each. The store brands have broken pieces, imperfect stamps, and some briquettes with partially carbonized wood shavings. I've used both and found zero difference in performance or taste between them. 

My guess is Lowes is switching to a store brand and off-loading the name brand version. I'd expect to see the introduction before the Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## Motorboat40 (Mar 14, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> Walmart's Expert Grill, Home Depot's Embers, and several grocery store brands are all Royal Oak Ridge "seconds." The Royal Oak bags have Ridge briquettes with perfect stamps that weigh 1 ounce each. The store brands have broken pieces, imperfect stamps, and some briquettes with partially carbonized wood shavings. I've used both and found zero difference in performance or taste between them.
> 
> My guess is Lowes is switching to a store brand and off-loading the name brand version. I'd expect to see the introduction before the Memorial Day weekend.


Yeah last time I was in Lowes they sold all the RO and had a different brand for 7.99 for 16lb bag. Sorry but I can't remember the name of the new brand they went to. For my money I'll just stay with the expert griller bag for 5.99 16lbs until th other stuff goes on sale for cheaper. I only use 1 chimney in my offset smoker as a base to getbabbit started then I add sticks of what ever wood I'm smoking with as need throughout the cook. And I have a little 14in weber kettle style grill only uses about 1/2 chimney. The rest of my grills/ smoker's are propane.


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 14, 2020)

Hmmm. Looked on my local Lowes website and they had the Royal Oak Classic (Ridge briquettes) on sale for $1.99 for a 15.4 lb bag at a clearance price. 

They had a bag labeled RIDGE only at the $7.98 for 16 lb bag. It's all Royal Oak.


----------



## MileHiGuy (Mar 17, 2020)

I bought 40 bags because my local Lowe’s had them on clearance for 1.99 per bag.


----------



## dave schiller (Mar 18, 2020)

First it was toilet paper, now it's charcoal.  Hoarding needs to stop.


----------



## gary s (Mar 18, 2020)

I'm down to my last couple of bags Waiting on a big sale

Gary


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Mar 18, 2020)

I remember when Kingsford went on sale one holiday.  12 bags in the back of my Mini Cooper.  Talk about some some strange looks from people.


----------



## dave schiller (Mar 18, 2020)

I was just kidding.  If I could find prices like these, I'd load up too.


----------

